# craftsman2 gt6000 deck adjustment



## chevyfan (Sep 10, 2010)

hi i,m new on here i have a 87 craftsman 2gt6000 my deck is real low in the front and high in the rear the deck touches the left rear tire sometimes.The deck just looks weird is there an adjustment to bring the front up any help would be appreciated


----------



## Dugout (May 13, 2010)

Did you get it figured out?


----------



## chevyfan (Sep 10, 2010)

no havent had time to look at it been a hectic week


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

My 86 GTII has adjusting nuts on the front deck support brackets - has a 44" deck - i believe it also has some adjustability on the back as well- id put it on a nice level surface to make sure it sits perfect. 

Id also check the deck hangars - make sure nothing got bent if it was run into a tree root or something.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Your deck needs to be lower in the front by at minimum of 1/4 inch to leave a proper cut.


----------



## chevyfan (Sep 10, 2010)

My Craftsman say gt2 on the hood and gt 6000 on the lower grill. The model number is917.254451 i cant find a 451 i go by 450 it has a 18hp b&s motor 6 speed trans so do i have a gt2 or a gt 6000 its light gray it has a44 inch deck.My problem is theres 3 adjustments on deck one for front left and 2 for the rear how do you adjust the rh front because my skid is digging into the ground.it has a manual lift lever but that doesnt really move the deck seems like rear is at max hieght and front is almost touching the ground any help would be great Tim


----------

